# My trip to the mall



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

ok so today i went to the mall and this kid was like hey matt come here so i walke over and hes like "whyd you come up to me at that party and say shit" and i was like "man i was just jokin" so then he sais i was lucky and like o yeah and then he calls his friend over and hes like lets go outside so i was like lets go right here and then he kept saying how he was on probation so he couldnt fight there and then i was like come on man ill fight you right here and then he was like your lucky and then i was like yeah your so togh gettin your little gang together to try and intimidate me and tghen i walked away... it was pretty funny.


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

i wouldnt encourage fighting man thats what led to my dp  
it is best to just walk away epescially if its more then 1.

if he keeps talking even though you tryna walk away from the fight
just beat em up real bad like ya life depended on it do it for me lol
dont ever hold back on a fight use all that anger and punch him in the face till your knuckle gets stuck in his forehead. the worst advice anyone ever told me is to stay calm in a fight thats how i got beat up and stuck with this shit

im not the type to encourage violence but im really angry today :evil:


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

yeah thats whats goin down next time i see that bitch ass mother fucker. im gonna beat him sown till hes out cold and then some. funniest part about this is that this kid who wants to fight me has no reason to his bitch ass little friend is too scared to do it himself so he hires his little con friend to try and intimidate me. im also gonna start packin a knife with me just in case :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

sounds like middle school haha, dont take offense to that, thats what my life is like 2 haha


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Jgard10 said:


> sounds like middle school haha, dont take offense to that, thats what my life is like 2 haha


well im only 16 and in high school. fuck i want to kill that kid


----------



## aaron.sims (Jan 21, 2008)

Honestly, you should just streer clear of any confrontation with that person and dont pack a knife on you, the last thing you need is to wind up in jail for killing some kid with a knife, just imagine how bad your dp would be then? let it go and let them be pissed off... dont waist your time


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

man i aint gonna kill him it would just be to scare him and his little gang off plus the law says you can do anything if your lifes in danger so if need be id shank him a couple of times


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

the kid sounds like a cunt and a bully, peel his face off his head. if he beats u up just press charges and he might go to prison, its win win really mate!


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

oh yeh but dont take a knife with u pal, thats pathetic


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

maybe ill just keep a razorblade under my tongue


----------



## szeret (Aug 7, 2007)

We have lots of knife crime here in England atm.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

yeah theres been quite a few murders where i live which is weird cause the population is only like 20000


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

szeret said:


> We have lots of knife crime here in England atm.


Yes we have because of dumb arse idiots carrying blades around and twats who think they can own a "patch" of land when who does their patch belong to?....The fucking council..duuuhhhh..wankers,complete pilacs.How thick are they? 
fortunatly in my area of the country,we dont really have gang.knife crime.

Is gong to wash my mouth out now with soap and water.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

i saw that bitch today, unfortunatley i was working so i couldnt do anytjhing without being fired so i just stared him down


----------

